# Current Song Overlay [YouTube/SoundCloud/Spotify/VLC and more]



## Nerixyz (Aug 25, 2020)

Nerixyz submitted a new resource:

Current Song Overlay [YouTube/SoundCloud/Spotify/VLC and more] - A custumizable overlay showing the current playing song



> This application allows users to show the playing song without worrying too much about the setup. Ideally you'll install the extension, start a service, and you are good to go.
> 
> In contrast to other tools, the current song is shown with a *minimal delay* (often none). Additionally, you can run this app as a *service*, so you don't need to start it every time you're about to stream.
> 
> *Current Platforms*...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## victormayer (Nov 9, 2022)

You can use this site to get music from Soundcloud: https://soundcloudtomp3downloader.net/


----------



## Casey Bates (Dec 12, 2022)

Now there are many online programs for creating and composing music. I personally use the features of Spotify.


----------



## Casey Bates (Dec 17, 2022)

Spotify is popular among users and musicians. There is a great opportunity for beginner musicians to develop through spotify promotion and other types of advertising. As a user, I like Spotify's functionality and profitable subscription.


----------

